# Vorsicht Betrug ! [Betrifft Dell Studio 1749 von Cyberport.de]



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (11. März 2010)

Guten Tag liebe Leuts,

habe mir vor nicht allzulanger Zeit ein Dell Studio 1749 bei Cyberport bestellt. 

DELL Studio 17 schwarz - i3-330M 4GB/500GB 17"HD+ HD5730 g/BT W7HP64

Auf Cyberport wird als eingebaute Grafikkarte eine _"ATI Radeon HD 5730 Grafik (1024 MB)"_ angegeben, ein Mitarbeiter hatte mir am Telefon vorher bestätigt das die auch wirklich drinnen sein würde. 

Nun gestern kam das Notebook. Allerdings nicht mit einer HD 5730 ! 

Verbaut ist nur eine HD 5650, das bestätigt das CCC, der Treiber, GPU-Z und sysinfo32. Auch die Taktraten stimmen für die HD 5650 (550 Mhz Chip, 800 Mhz Ram). 

Die restliche Ausstattung ist wie auf Cyberport beschrieben. 

Habe mich bereits mit Cyberport in Verbindung gesetzt und warte nun auf Rückruf. 

Jetzt habe ich mich selber ein bisschen umgeschaut und mal bei Dell angerufen obs das gute Stück denn eigentlich mit einer HD 5730 gibt (konnte ich auf der Website nirgends finden). Der Dell Mitarbeiter bestätigte mir das es das Dell Studio 17 nur mit HD 5650 gibt, von einer HD 5730 wüsste er nichts. 

Fazit : Kauft euch dieses Notebook bloß nicht auf Cyberport, mit der Ausstattung (Core i3, HD 5650) gibt es das gute Stück bei Dell selber für fast 100 Euro weniger. 

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden wie es mit Cyberport weiter geht. 

(Und bevor der Foren-Troll wieder zuschlägt : Ja es IST betrug wenn mir Cyberport lauthals eine HD 5730 verspricht (sogar auf anfrage am Telefon) und das nicht prüft und ich einfach ein Notebook mit HD 5650 bekomme. )


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2010)

Naja wenn man nicht fähig ist mal auf der Herstellerseite vorbeizuschauen.... Dann braucht man sich hinterher auch nicht aufregen...

Ich würde das Notebook einfach zurücksenden.. Kann man ja innerhalb zwei Wochen machen ohne nen Grund anzugeben.


----------



## Jakob (11. März 2010)

Ich denke das es das Notebook bei Cyberport wirklich mit der Ausstattung gibt. Manche Versandhäuser wie auch z.B. Notebooksbilliger verkaufen modifizierte Konfiguration.
So aus der Entfernung würde ich einfach sagen, dass es da zu einer Verwechslung gekommen ist. 
Ich bezweifle, dass das Vorsatz war.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Also, das ganze "Betrug" zu nennen ist schon harter Tobak, denn du bezichtigst hier einen großen Shop einer Straftat - das ist schon ziemlich heftig.

Viel eher ist anzunehmen, dass die selber eine falsche Info haben. Denn zu riskieren, die Kunden absichtlich zu Veräppeln, wäre für so einen großen Onlineshop fatal. Und auch wenn ein Mitarbeiter das am telefon erstmal bestätigt: die haben auch nur die Infos vorliegen, die sie vorher hatten, und nicht genau so einen Dell vor sich stehen, wo die mal schnell mit GPU-Z oder so nachsehen...   Vlt. haben die sogar bei Dell das Gerät SO bestellt, aber falsch geliefert bekommen.

Und btw: die 5730 IST eine 5650, nur etwas höher getaktet. Es kann also sein, dass da der Hund des Irrtums begraben liegt.


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

Auf Nacherfüllung bestehen und gut.


Wenn sie das nicht machen, kannst du einfach vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Kannst du aber auch so, sofern du nicht 14 Tage gepennt hast.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (11. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja wenn man nicht fähig ist mal auf der Herstellerseite vorbeizuschauen.... Dann braucht man sich hinterher auch nicht aufregen...



Danke für diesen überaus Intelligenten Beitrag  Das ein Produkt nicht auf der Hersteller HP steht heißt nicht das es nicht existiert. Guck mal hier : 

Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]

Das gibts auch nicht auf der Asus Seite, aber im Vergleich zu meinem Dell stimmen da sämtliche Daten und es ist wirklich alles so drin wie beschrieben. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das ganze "Betrug" zu nennen ist schon harter Tobak, denn du bezichtigst hier einen großen Shop einer Straftat - das ist schon ziemlich heftig.



Nun ja, es mag vielleicht keine Straftat nach Deutschem Recht sein, aber ich fühle mich trotzdem betrogen  Wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn du einen Aufpreis für einen Golf GT zahlen würdest (der Verkäufer sichert dir nochmals zu das du auch wirklich einen GT kreigst ) und du kriegst zwar einen Golf GT aber nur mit Standard Motor ? 


Wie auch immer, ich bin mit dem Cyberport Mitarbeiter so verblieben, das er erstmal anfragt bei Dell ob die überhaupt eine HD 5730 in das Laptop bauen würden, also meines Nachbessern würden. Ist das der Fall wird es selbstverständlich nach gebessert. Wenn nicht sehen wir weiter ...


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es auf der Dell Seite einen Tippfehler? Sie haben auch 2 mal das 1747 drin.


----------



## bingo88 (11. März 2010)

Die Angebote auf der Dell-Seite sind eh manchmal(?) etwas verwirrend... ich habe mal gehört, man soll besser Anrufen, um zu bestellen. Manchmal gibt's dann auch noch irgendnen Sonderrabatt... (wohlgemerkt ich habe es gehört, nicht selbst erlebt!)


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Warte doch erstmal ab, was sich da ergibt. Das ist nunmal nur ein Irrtum, ganz sicher keine Absicht.



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Nun ja, es mag vielleicht keine Straftat nach Deutschem Recht sein, aber ich fühle mich trotzdem betrogen  Wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn du einen Aufpreis für einen Golf GT zahlen würdest (der Verkäufer sichert dir nochmals zu das du auch wirklich einen GT kreigst ) und du kriegst zwar einen Golf GT aber nur mit Standard Motor ?


 Ich würd es erst Betrug nennen oder mich betrogen fühlen, wenn die weiterhin darauf bestehen, dass alle korrekt ist, oder es kleinreden, oder sich sogar aus dem Staub machen. 

Aber nen falschen Artikel kann JEDER mal aus Versehen oder in eigenem Unwissen liefern. Betrug ist was bewußt durchgeführtes. zB wenn ein Wirt systematisch 0,25l Gläser benutzt und das aber als 0,3l verkauft, oder wenn einer bei ebay nen dell mit ner 5670 verkauft und du ein fujitsu mit ner 3200HD bekommst, und der Typ meldet sich nie wieder usw.  Oder wenn cybershop.de selber betrogen wurde durch einen Zwischenhändler, der denen eien Stapel falscher Notebooks lieferte und dann abhaut (was sich in DEINEM Fall aber nicht lohnen würde, da die Leistungsunterschiede minimal sind). 

Wenn Du zB als Journalist das ganze auch "Betrug" nennen würdest, bei dem der Shop noch nicht mal die Chance hatte, dazu Stellung zu nehmen, könnte man Dir sogar Rufschädigung vorwerfen


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

Als Betrug empfinden = !Betrug

Betrug ist es dann, wenn die betreffende Firma deswegen *verurteilt wurde*.

Davor von Betrug zu sprechen ist Verleumdnung.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (12. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warte doch erstmal ab, was sich da ergibt. Das ist nunmal nur ein Irrtum, ganz sicher keine Absicht.
> 
> Ich würd es erst Betrug nennen oder mich betrogen fühlen, wenn die weiterhin darauf bestehen, dass alle korrekt ist, oder es kleinreden, oder sich sogar aus dem Staub machen.
> 
> ...



Mir kommt es einfach ein bisschen Spanisch vor, das bei Cyberport ein Notebook mit einer HD 5730 vertrieben wird, wenn Dell offensichtlich in keine im Programm befindlichen Notebook eine HD 5730 befindet (aussage Dell Mitarbeiter am Telefon). 

Als Mitarbeiter im Einkauf (oder wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist welche Produkte ins Cyberport Produktsortiment aufgenommen werden und welche nicht) MUSS ich mich vergewissern ob die Ware die ich von meinem Lieferanten/Distri beziehe auch wirklich seiner Beschreibung entspricht bzw. das hält was sie verspricht. 

Tut sie das nicht und ich habe das nicht geprüft dann habe ich (als Mitarbeiter im Einkauf) ein ganz dickes Problem und die Firma auch. 

KEINE Firma der Welt kauft etwas in großen Mengen ein, bevor sie es nicht einmal in der Hand hatte und es sich angeschaut hat. Das wäre für jede Firma der Ruin. 

Und deswegen MUSS jemand bei Cyberport dieses Notebook schon einmal in der Hand gehabt haben. Und dann hat er A : Nicht gründlich genug aufgepasst oder B : Es gab fehler beim Datenaustausch (zwischen Einkauf und HP Verwalter oder wo auch immer) oder C : Er hat einfach die informationen von Dell genommen und die so weitergegeben. 


Ich würde ja nicht so ein Fass aufmachen wenn die bei Dell sagen würde : Ja klar, war ein Fehler. Sorry, wird nachgebessert. Bitte Laptop einschicken. 

Das Problem ist einfach das der Dell Mitarbeiter mir gesagt hat das sie KEIN und ich wiederhole KEIN Laptop mit einer HD 5730 im Sortiment haben/hatten. 

Das heißt Cyberport müsste selber die HD 5650 ausbauen und mit einer HD 5730 ersetzen. Bei Cyberport wurde mir aber gesagt das dass Notebook direkt von Dell kommt und sie da nichts dran ändern (sogar der Aufkleber auf dem Notebook wo nochmals die HD 5730 erwähnt wird soll von Dell sein). 

Also : Entweder hat bei Cyberport jemand im Einkauf einen Fehler gemacht oder sich einfach nur auf Angaben von Dell verlassen oder Dell hat einfach Cyberport beschissen. 


Wie auch immer ist müßig da drüber zu diskutieren wer jetzt im Endeffekt schuld ist. Das Erfahre ich wenn der Cyberport Mitarbeiter mich Anruft. Wer Schuld ist ist mir im Endeffekt ziemlich egal. Ich will einfach nur wissen ob ich ein Dell mit einer HD 5730 kriege, oder eben nicht. 

Ich bin momentan einfach nur leicht angesäuert, weil ich das Laptop brauche und jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich wieder so eine kleine Oddysee losgeht. Laut Cyberport Mitarbeiter sind momentan übrigends keine Laptops diesen Typs mehr verfügbar. 

Wenn ich das Laptop zum Tausch der Karte einschicken muss wird das Dauern. Ich brauche das Laptop aber JETZT. Wenn es keine HD 5730 gibt dann muss ich das Laptop einschicken und mein Geld zurückverlangen und eine neues bestellen. Auch das braucht wieder Zeit. Da durch die langsamere Karte natürlich der Wert des Notebooks gemindert wird wäre eigentlich eine ausgleichszahlung das beste aber ich glaube kaum das Cyberport sich auf so was einlassen würde (auch wenn das das einfachste für alle wäre). 

Wenn ich ein Notebook kaufe dann kaufe ich das weil ich das brauche und weil ich das so will wie es auf der Homepage angegeben ist. Ich möchte weder : Einschicken weil nicht den Angaben entsprechend. Noch : Zurückschicken und Geld wiederverlangen und dann ein neues Kaufen.

Insofern fühle ich mich betrogen. Wenn man euch hört dann gehört das zum Alltag beim Einkauf bei einem Onlineshop (ist doch kein Betrug solang sich noch einer Meldet)(zomgf kannst nichmal hersteller hp anschaun nap, selber schuld)(ist doch nicht deren schuld, ist vielleicht auch dells schuld)

Mir ist es egal wer die Schuld hat. Ich will einfach nur meine verdammte HD 5730 und solange schmolle ich  Für die habe ich bezahlt und die will ich. HD 5650 gibts schon 100 Euro günstiger. 

BTW: JA ich kenne die Technischen Daten BEIDER Chips, danke


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das ganze "Betrug" zu nennen ist schon harter Tobak, denn du bezichtigst hier einen großen Shop einer Straftat - das ist schon ziemlich heftig.



es ist aber nach dem Gesetz "eine Täuschung des Verbrauchers ",
betrug währe es , wenn er statt dem Bock einen Kasten Lego Steine bekommen hätte 
weil mit was geworben   wird was es scheinbar nicht gibt und was 
anderes verlauft wird -> unlauter Wettbewerb heißt das .
Am besten die Seite mit dem Daten Blatt als Beweis speichern ,
ich verstehe hier nicht , gibt doch ein Umtausch  Recht von 14 Tagen 
und eine nette Behörde wo man so was melden kann .


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (12. März 2010)

Interessant ! 

Heute haben sie die Website geändert und jetzt steht da HD 5650. Im Fließtext steht aber wohl noch HD 5730. Und auch in der URL steht noch HD 5730. Auf Geizhals steht ebenfalls noch HD 5730.

DELL Studio 17 schwarz - i3-330M 4GB/500GB 17"HD+ HD5650 g/BT W7HP64

Das heißt dann wohl es war ein Fehler seitens Cyberport. 

Nun ja, ich hoffe mal der Cyberport Mitarbeiter setzt sich dann heute mit mir in Verbindung.

Update 13:50 : 

Der Cyberport Mitarbeiter hat sich soeben mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt. Es gab ein Kommunikationsproblem mit Dell. Das Studio 17 ist NICHT mit einer HD 5730 verfügbar. Kann also auch nicht nachgerüstet werden. 

Er würde mir empfehlen das Notebook zurückzugeben oder gegen ein anderes aus ihrem Sortiment zu tauschen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

Hab ich ja gesagt...  

Irrtum, nicht Betrug.

Und das mit dem extra nachsehen ist ja wohl nicht Dein Ernst: da ist eine Vertragsbeziehung zu einem großen seriösen Hersteller, da muss man sich drauf verlassen können, dass man das kriegt, was man bestellt hat. Das is ja kein halbseidender albanischer Lieferrant (soll nix gegen Albaner sein  ) , der eine Fuhre von 50 Stück zum einmaligen Sonderpreis ankarrt, oder ein Gemüsemarkt, wo selbst der seriöseste Verkäufer evlt. gar nicht weiß, dass die mittleren 4 Paletten nicht mehr o.k sind  

Und vlt HABEN die ja auch gar nicht was mit ner 5730 bestellt, sondern sich selber vertan bei der Beschreibung. Auch das ist dann kein Betrug oder eine Täuschung, sondern ein Irrtum, und für genau diesen Fall hast Du dann natürlich die Möglichkeit, dich zu recht zu beschweren. 


Überleg es Dir mal, ob Du das wirklich tauschen willst. Die 5650 ist im Grunde fast gleich stark, das sind nur minimale Unterschied, und mit einem Dell hast Du auch eine gute Qualität. Das wäre IMHO besser als ein zB Asus mit dann wirklich einer 5730, zB.


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

^^^^ hoffe du hast die Seite vorher noch gespeichert ,
es ist immer besser was in der Hand zu haben ,
falls es zum Rechts Streit kommt !
Der Betreiber ist für den Inhalt seiner Seite voll verantwortlich .


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (13. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hab ich ja gesagt...
> 
> Irrtum, nicht Betrug.
> 
> ...



Nun ja, wenn du hunderte Notebooks bestellst als Systemhaus dann schaust du dir den Artikel einmal an und kannst schon mal einen Haufen Probleme weniger haben. So hat das zumindest das Systemhaus gemacht bei dem ich kurze Zeit gearbeitet habe. 

Das hat damals nämlich Netzteile von einem chinesischen Hersteller verbaut. Nach aussage des Distris top Qualität (der Distibutor war auch nicht Hinz und Kunz, der hat einfach die Aussage der Chinesen weiter gegeben). Nun ja kurzum : Die Dinger waren echte Knallfrösche, beim Zusammenbau ist einem 1 von 5 um die Ohren geflogen. 

Nächste Netzteilserie wurde ein Stück gekauft und eine Woche getestet und siehe da, weniger Reklamationen von unzufriedenen Kunden die so garnicht einsehen wollten das dass ach so tolle Netzteil schon nach gut einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgibt. So eine Sache mit falschen Angaben und schlechten Produkten bzw. welchen die nicht der Beschreibung verspricht ist ja auch immer so eine Image Sache. Und wir als Mitarbeiter hatten Spaß beim Testen. 


Wegen Rückgabe : Ich werde es zurückgeben, da es "nur" einen Core i3 330M hat, wenn ich direkt bei Dell bestelle und Onlinerabatt + Gutscheincode mitnehme zahle ich das gleiche allerdings dann mit einem Core i5 430M (was ein deutlicher Unterschied ist). Und dann nehme ich noch einen größeren Akku mit, der 6 Zellen Akku macht ohne Last grade mal 2 Stunden mit. Also wirds wieder das Studio 17, nur mit besserer Ausstattung direkt von Dell. 

BTW: Ich hoffe mal ich kriege die HD 5650 irgendwie übertaktet, dann "mache" ich mir einfach schnell eine HD 5730 (die 100 Mhz Coretakt sollte jedes Kühlsystem und jeder Chip mitmachen) 

MFG


----------



## Termie (14. März 2010)

Von Betrug kann da keine Rede sein! Was viele nicht wissen: Dell _SELBER_ hatte das Studio 1749 die erste Woche mit der HD 5730 angeboten und beworben! Die Leute riefen auch bei Dell an um sich das bestätigen zu lassen - und es wurde am Anfang auch bestätigt! Viele hatten die HD 5730 auch auf der Auftragsbestätigung. Nichtsdestotrotz: das Studio 1749 wurde von Anfang an "nur" mit ´ner (quasi gleich schnellen) HD5650 ausgeliefert. Von daher kann Cyberport auch nix dafür, die wurden genauso von Dell "veräppelt" wie der normale Privatkunde! Schon schwach, wenn nicht mal der Hersteller selber weiß, was er da eigentlich anbietet! Und btw, kauft die Dinger hier, da sind sie nicht 100 Euro teuerer, sondern locker mal 60 bis 100 Euro günstiger als bei Dell selbst!


----------



## insekt (15. März 2010)

Du weißt schon dass das kein Shop ist auf den du da verlinkst sondern lediglich eine Seite die Gutscheincodes anbietet?
Kaufen muss man das Notebook trotzdem noch bei Dell. Ansonsten hast du mit deinem Beitrag vollkommen recht.

Ich versteh auch ehrlich gesagt nicht warum du nicht direkt bei Dell bestellt hast, da hättest du auch gesehen, dass es kein Studio 17 mit 5730 gibt.
Ich kann das Notebook übrigens nur empfehlen, hab es selbst Zuhause stehen mit 9 Zellen Akku und Tastaturbeleuchtung. Ist echt schick und das JBL-System macht für ein Notebook nen Klasse Sound. Falls du noch ein Betriebssystem übrig hast würde ich dir aber empfehlen das Notebook neu zu partitionieren und ein eigenes OS draufzumachen, da auf der Standard-Config echt viel Scheiß drauf ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2010)

Ich kann verstehen, dass man nicht unbedingt direkt bei Dell bestellen will. Erstens ist der Versand mit 29€ richtig teurer, weil es aus dem Ausland per UPS kommt (man kann zwar ggf. handeln, aber das wissen viele nicht und/oder scheuen es), und zweitens gibt es nicht selten längere Lieferzeiten bei Dell. Bei nem gängigen onlineShop aber steht ja dabei "auf Lager"  Zudem will man ggf. auch einfach bei einem Laden bleiben, bei dem man schon Kunde ist/war.


----------



## psyphly (16. März 2010)

seit doch froh, dass keine Mobility Radeon HD 9800GTX in Verbindung mit einem AMD Celeron drin ist.


----------



## Kami84 (16. März 2010)

Schick doch den Lappi zurück und fordere dein Geld rein wegen falscher Artikel deklaration.
Und dann bestellst dir den gleichen bei Dell ndirekt für 100 ocken weniger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2010)

@DiE_FiesE_FliesE
Das hier ist kein Betrug sondern ein Irrtum von Cyberport!

Denn Betrug setzt Vorsatz zu einer Täuschung voraus, hier gehe ich einfach davon aus, das irgendwer Mist gebaut hat - *ohne Absicht!*


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

Sehe ich ebenso und ich weiß auch nicht, wo das Problem ist. Einfach das Notebook zurück schicken und gut ist.
Dann nimmt man eben ein anderes oder lässt sich den Differenzbetrag auszahlen.


----------



## Homeboy (6. Mai 2010)

_Sorry, aber ich bin auch  Opfer von Dell geworden.

und es ist wirklich schon Betrug weil ich hab mein Notebook seit Februar  und es gibt zahlreiche Leute die im Januar schon das Problem hatten und  Dell das nicht geändert hat obwohl sie es wussten und das ist Betrug !

ich meine, die haben doch ihre Webadministratoren und die können das an  einem Tag bestimmt ändern.

die haben, obwohl sie das von Kunde wussten weiterhin über Monate so  stehen gelassen.

Die Hotline wollte mich abwimmeln. Hartnäckig bleiben!

ich habe 4 mal dort angerufen!!!

ich habe meinen Dell für 740,- öken gekauft mit allen rabatten die es im  februar gab, die kriege ich nicht nochmal.
es würde deutlich teuer werden.

hatte rabatte von gut 300 euro.

zum schluss meinten die auf einmal ich solle das mit der  Reklamationsabteilung klären und er gab mir eine ganz andere Nummer.

die wollten sich darum kümmern, bis heute kam nix zurück.

jetzt gehts anwaltlich weiter.

sauerei!

würde gerne mal wissen wieviele kunden das bestrifft und wieviele sich  nicht trauen oder auf ihr recht verzichten?
es gibt zahlreiche foren, wo es um die gleiche Sache geht, googlet mal.

die aussage das beide karten den gleichen Wert haben war ja wohl mal die  geilste aussrede, überhaupt.
d
ie habe die bessere grafikkarte gekauft, das bestellte wurde nicht  geliefert und aus.

hammer wieviele ausreden, anstatt einfach ein Angebot zu unterbreiten.

Von zurückgeben kann ja wohl nicht die rede sein!

schliesslich kann ich mich auf Nachbesserung berufen oder ein  Entschädigung fordern.

die sind total link und wenn ihr nicht genau bescheid wisst, dann bitte  ich euch auch, nicht son mist zu schreiben.

würdest du dein auto zurückgeben nur weil du die falschen reifen etc.  drauf hast und somit nicht zur arbeit kommst.
so ist es mit dem notebook, ich bin drauf angewiesen.

dell hat misst gebaut und das absichtlich !!!

denn die haben es über monate hinweg so verkauft und stehen gelassen !!!
das ist keine unterstellung mehr, sondern schon längst Tatsache.
Wers ncihtglaubt und recherschieren möchter, nur zu.
google ist euer freund.

ich habe eine ATi 5730 bezahlt, die will ich dann auch haben, wenn nicht  dann halt Entschädigung.

aber die machen nix!
und das ist schweinerei.

mal ebend grafikkarte austauschen machen die auch nicht, hab nämlich  erfahren das das mainboard nicht kompatible mit der 5730 sei.
also müssten die alles wieder zerlegen, anderes mainboard etc. rein._

Edit: wegen flüchtigkeitsfehler.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn es mehrere bekannte Fälle ist, sollte man sich vlt. mal ans TV wenden, zB an das CT Magazin, ich glaub die sind beim NDR.


----------



## Homeboy (6. Mai 2010)

sollte wir alle mal ehrlich tun.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Mai 2010)

Schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Fristsetzung (2 Wochen, sprich jetzt würde ich den 20.06.2010 als Frist setzen) Nacherfüllung fordern, da das Gerät nicht dem Gerät, das du gekauft hast enspricht, wenn nach der Frist nichts von denen kommt, ab zu Anwalt und Klage einreichen.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

Einfach zurückgeben und gut ist. ich würde da kein großes Fass aufmachen, Ist halt nen versehen gewesen, kann passieren


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (1. Juli 2010)

*So Leute, 

jetzt mal für jeden von hier und GANZ besonders den intoleranten Leuten hier wie Professor Frink einen sehr schönen Link der hinter die Fassade vom Großhersteller Dell blickt:*
Dell verkaufte jahrelang fehlerhafte PCs

Na wie gefällt euch das? Ich bin gespannt was die Intoleranten als nächstes sagen, warscheinlich wieder was lächerliches, aber Hauptsache man hält zu Dell... Das ist ja schon schlimmer als die Xbox360- und PS3-Fanboys


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juli 2010)

Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Topic zu tun?


----------



## insekt (1. Juli 2010)

Bayer hat während der Nazidiktatur Zwangsarbeiter beschäftigt, darf ich jetzt kein Aspirin mehr kaufen?


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Topic zu tun?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt, und deshalb bitte ich darum, wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren.


----------

